
Gold rush garbage mined to unearth history of Chinese miners in B.C. - Thevet
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/gold-rush-garbage-mined-to-unearth-history-of-chinese-miners-in-b-c-1.5595906
======
_whiteCaps_
Interesting to see this article here, and I'm surprised this is news.
Archeology in Barkerville has been going on for a long time. I remember seeing
a dig when I visited as a child, they were pulling out opium pipes and
bottles.

------
skj
When I saw the title I read it as BC aka BCE aka some really ancient mining
artifacts. Still cool, but let down.

